# Month by Month adventures



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Days 2 and 3. 
Sunday even though I had done a LOT of activity and it was blazing hot I did it. I walked the 2 miles no shade to get my horses out of the pasture and ride. Ramsys back bite is still pretty tender so all I did was lunge him. He did well, head was a little high but very good rhythm and listened to my commands perfectly both directions.
No one was in the sand arena and so I didn't think it would hurt Flurry too much to ride on sand with only one shoe. We pretty much just walked around but walked over poles and when we trotted over the poles I kept myself up out of the saddle hoping it would help him. We did well, not too long but that was ok

Today, Monday, got boomer out on the trail and did a 2 hour ride. The adventurous part was a bit uneventful because he was so good. People, dogs, carriags on trail nothing bothered him. Even people running up behind him which has always made Me nervous, he couldn't have cared less. Met a woman Nancy on trail and she had a walker too. Very nice so that was the surprise/adventure for today.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 4, Tuesday Flurry doing great with German Martingale. Ramsy still a tad sensitive but I'm thinking on saddling him up this weekend. Both in arena was fine, they followed each other some but other then that could be fun riding with a herd.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 5- Wednesday night. Didn't have girth so Had to ride bareback. Nothing more fun then riding with my dogs. John took awesome pictures

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k32a0ns22ioof0v/AADYjKpvl9f6knVLAKGSc77Ea?dl=0


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

This looks interesting! Keep updating us!


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 6- Friday. Well this was fun an interesting. I finally decided to figure out the free iPhone app, Equitrack. I set up all three horses and rode flurry and created a 'ride'. It gave me all the stats afterwards and I noticed it saved it to a history. Very cool

Day 7- Sunday. WooHooo. Ramsy is good to go. His back still has scabs on it but saddling and lunging and then leaning on the saddle caused no discomfort so on I got and he was perfectly fine. We kept it to a walk, remembered to start the Equitrak app and off we went. Not a long one, so freaking hot and didn't want to push my luck with him but it was all good.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I was going to try that app out but it says it's 7.99.  
Love hearing your adventures!


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry poptartshop, I really thought it was free. I so rarely pay for apps.

Day 8 - Monday. Great day, even though commute to and from work was a bear got over to see Boomer. Knew it wouldn't be easy, he's not used to or comfortable yet at new place. 
Step 1 - catch him, easy , he was hanging around at barn so no problem
Step 2- Tack him up without cross ties. Not so great, he was so distracted so ended up taking him inside gate and got it done.
Step 3- over to arena Away from other horses. Not bad, not bad at all
Step 4- riding. "ride where you can, not where you can't" he paced along short side where he could see other horses so I let him. then I made it into a skinny loop at short end, then a circle then he offered to go down long side and around arena. Yeah. Did that just a few times each way. It ended up being a sub 30 minute ride but who cares, it was a victory. Baby steps.

Day 9 - Tuesday. Yeah for teleworking, got out to see Flurry by 3 pm and trailered him to Clinton, neighborhood park. Boy he was a putz, drunken sailer getting him to trail head but then once on trail a dream. Nice walk and nice trot without german martingale! Perfectly fine as if he remembered. So sweet. Then, after all these years having him I finally listened. He started swishing tale. I had light hand, light seat and light leg, what was he trying to say? I tried leaning back, don't even know why, it worked. Tail swishing immediately stopped. went a ways, leaned forward, tail swishing, leaned back, swishing Immediately stopped. UNBELIEVABLE. Is it the saddle pushing down into shoulder? Or is it just that uncomfortable? I feel I'm leaning backwards but maybe not. I'll have to have someone video me when I'm leaning back and see. Yay for Flurry, he didn't give up on me and had a conversation with me even though he has probably told me this 1,000's of times. I love arabs.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, its Friday already. Week flew by. I was thinking , trying to remember, why I called this 'month by month' adventures when I try to post multiple times a week. Then I remembered I'm going to be 'upping' the goal every month which will then change things up and thus cause an adventure. But lets face it, every time you come in contact with a horse its an adventure. That's partly why I love them. Wednesday was a horse free day. 
I did give Boomer a touch of calm supplement with his feeding which was more for me then him. I don't think it words that fast, it says you need to feed it days in advance. I have it for when I moved him, I wanted him to settle in stress free. I'll be giving it to the arabs this week for their move next Saturday.

Day 10 - Thursday. Wendy ended up showing up as I was bringing them in from way back in the woods. My 2 jack russells were with me which I LOVE being able to do. They have a ball and are very comfortable around all the horses.
Tacked him up and was going to ride around in front of the barn and see if I could get him partways into the pasture. The goal is to ultimately get him to go away from the other horses back into the woods and trails.
He went right for the water trough which was fine, its up along the fenceline. Then we got out into the pasture. he started getting a tad wound up so we slowly came back to the water trough then I just kept going from water trough where he could see the other horses but not get close then worked back into pasture. He got calm about that so we then did 'laps' in front of the barn all around while horses were grazing and some were still in barn eating. All in all I'm happy with what we did. Again, sub 30 minute ride but that brings me to September.

September is JUST about making this a habit. Riding 5 times a week minimum 10 minutes. I'm definitely exceeding that but like my nature I'm already pushing that and have done much more then 10 minutes a ride.

Its still a little ways away but October will be starting off with Boomer going to Aiken for the clinic for the weekend. Great way to start month 2!!
All horses will be within a 15 minute drive so it will be kind of starting over. This month I established what to do on what days based on the driving but that won't be a factor any more. I have an arena at both locations. Boomers place has trails where as the arabs place does not. The trailer has to stay at Boomers place so hooking up to trailer is a factor for arabs. BUT I'm within 15 minutes of a park where there a 10-15 miles of trails and no bikes.
How many days realistically will I be 'able' to hook up and drive over to Kennesaw? I have no idea. I guess that's part of the adventure!!


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 11 - Rode Ramsy yesterday, Friday. It was interesting. Went into arena and he walked boldly and quickly to far end of arena then all of a sudden ears pinned FLAT against his head. GEEEES. Whats up? I shift my weight and ask him to go forward, he does, a couple steps then stops threatens a buck ears pinned again. I shift legs, seat, hands anything I can think of then let him just walk. He does a bit better back to gate, I figure ok, not sure whats up , wish I wore my helmet but lets see what he does outside arena. 
Perfect gentleman. Walks on his own down the driveway and up the hill. Pass the water tanks, barn and dogs. Pass the other horses in the pasture and down into the woods. Not a single issue. OK, no sand arena for Ramsy. I hope its just the sand because I want to beable to ride him in the grass arena at new barn. But none of that is even the 'good stuff' I realized how windy it was 1/2 way up the hill. I used to freak about windy days. Would not ride. Had another woman 'babysit' me a few times on trail rides when it was windy and here it was and I hadn't really even noticed, neither had Ramsy.
Its sad in a way though because it makes me realize how much older he is. I'm sure that has a lot to do with it. Time keeps marching whether I ride or not. I don't want them to get older!


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 12 - Sunday.
Great ride on Flurry. It was terribly humid, I'm hoping that is why he was so god awful lazy. It was ok though. We went all over and did quite a bit of trotting. Used martingale, wow, he really understands it. he got plenty of nicker makers. Equitrack let me down, again only recorded 1/2 the ride. Something very unique happened! We trotted, walked, up and down hills, across creek all around then in a far pasture we were trotting in a circle and he stumbled a bit and it felt like the saddle moved a tad. I decided to stop and check the girth. Oh dear God there was daylight between girth and him. I got off and was able to pull up 2 holes on both sides! I hadnt' even realized. I'm hoping that means I am one Very balanced seat! Its what I want to believe anyway.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 13 - Monday Woohooo. Boomer and I got back into the woods. It was actually pretty easy. Equitrack let me down but its ok. Unfortunately I didn't realize just how 'balky' he is. I must be getting used to it. actual moving time wasn't even 1/2 of total time. That's ridiculous. I might but small dull spurs on boots for Thursday. Ramsy is least balky and he is today.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 14 Tuesday sept 20 - ugh having to retype again. Anyway, Ramsy - Clinton, awesome. Forward, brave. Caught ride on mapmyhike which is working better then equitrack. Hope they can fix bugs in equitrack. Loving riding, not work at all. Today its Boomers turn on the trail, trailering to Kennesaw.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 15 - posting from phone. Don't like that it shows a starfish for my icon when I'm on phone. Anyway. Boomer last night at Kennesaw. Awesome. Love the Abetta saddle comfy for me and him. Tracked it in mapmyhike. Given up on EquiTrack.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 16 - Sept 23rd Friday
Boomer did stop quite a bit but we got through the woods into the field. I'm ok with that. His gait on the way back was unbelievable. smooth as silk. I barely had to touch when he got going a little fast and pacy, he came right back. he did amazing.

Day 17 Sept 25th Sunday
Took Flurry to kenn. Goodness he was pokey. Then he just stopped at not a mile in. Would NOT move. Backed him, put him in circles everything. He was not spooked just stubborn. Finally got him to go a little ways then stopped and came back. Only 2 miles but that is what I wanted to do. Part of me thinks he didn't like the fact all the running people were going in the opposite direction, he figured if the are running the other way maybe I should too? I don't know what he was thinking. He was great with all the walkers and runners and people with hiking poles. I am sure he was tired and sore from all the trotting and running around and excitement from being moved the day before. The good news is they are settling in well and Ramsy seemed fine when we got back. I don't know if the 4th horse is gone for good or not. He wasn't there last night.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Monday - Day 18 
I guess I've become one of those people that is thrilled with little victories. I thought the issue yesterday would be catching Ramsy. I had it all built up in my head how he'd keep running away from me and destroy my plan for the day. Well. No. I clapped they both came, ate apples I was able to halter him up.
He stood perfectly tacking him up, again! Realized I had no girth for western saddle. shoot. figured something else out. Then led him out. No way to get on. figured it out. Eek. Stirrups way tooo long, dealt with it. We only walked, I hate western saddles I know realize but it served its purpose when I had gotten it years and years ago. So, we did our ride, in the arena. I want to explore the whole pasture next time if I can figure out a safe mounting area. That's the problem with people who keep their place too manicured, when you need a rock or log or some such thing for anything theres nothing to use!
Not sure about today. Its supposed to rain but .... 
I have a lot to get ready for the clinic this weekend.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Friday again. Wow. Running out of steam here at the end of the month. Also as usual 'stressed' about upcoming clinic. I am looking forward to it but there is always the little nagging in the back of my head if I forget something, if something goes wrong....
I think Day 19 was Wednesday, I rode Flurry around the pasture. He did fine. I do not like the western saddle even with correct girth and shorter stirrups. Too big and too hard on my butt. LOL. I am going to put the new abetta on one of the arabs just to see how I feel sitting in something without a deep dressage seat. It won't hurt anything to ride in it just a little bit. If I like it I'll get the Arabian abetta.
Recap September:
I accomplished all I wanted and more. I look forward to riding any and all of them, I feel closer to them and feel I am getting to know them again. I as usual started making too big of goals/plans for October and had to talk myself down. I'm traveling this month, its colder (good and bad about that) and I don't want to stress myself out.
19 days riding is not bad at all. Actually I'm thrilled. Working full time, not having trails where they are boarding, its a big deal. I'm hoping to at a minimum do 19 days this month, hopefully closer to 22 and get them over to the park to get fun trail riding in. I read in some of these posts the goal for 2016 was 100 miles. I'm thinking on starting a year goal here in October since its a lot easier to get momentum in the fall then in the dead of winter. 5 miles a week for 50 weeks is 250 miles for the year. That seems awfully 'doable' A good goal is supposed to get you excited. What mileage would get me excited without feeling overwhelmed? I know. 300 miles, 100 miles per horse. I can tweak as I go if something really unexpected comes up so for this first quarter, between October and Jan 1 I should be able to get 25 miles in per horse.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

October
Started off great at the clinic. All day. Lots of riding on Boomer both Saturday and Sunday. Unfortunately he was perfect. I mean literally his gaiting was perfect I could not have asked for better which really threw a monkey wrench in working with him on gaiting at a gaiting clinic. 

Oct 3-Monday
Put the new abetta saddle on Flurry. It was so comfortable on him too, so much easier to post then in a deep seat. He did some trotting perfectly but then he got spooked at a tractor and even after the tractor stopped his nose was in the air. I had a bitless on him so no control over that. I'm just wondering if his back started hurting or he got weird after the spook. I don't know. Rode almost 1/2 hour walk/trot.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

October - 2016
Such a busy month!! I was so hoping to find some ideas/motivation/inspiration in any of these forums for riding but still haven't come across any so going to do it myself.
in a nutshell I rode 30 miles in October and that was even with going to CA for 5 days!
I'm keeping a daily journal and a spreadsheet. Some of the things I did.

Ramsy all around pasture, up and down steep hill by arena, over logs, got him going real well in arena paying attention to my seat and legs
Got Flurry out to park and had one real great ride all speeds but then a very baulky ride.

Typing this is taking forever I'm going to post before I lose it.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

October continued....
Boomer. Started the month taking him to clinic and he did great, too good. We didn't do a lot of riding but what we did was great. I got the straps for the spurs and that helps a lot. I've got him going way back into the back pasture but then we just turn around and head back. I'll need to get him to the point of being relaxed so we can hang out in the back and do circles and logs and what not. 
I'm still loving the new saddle no matter what horse I put it on. I feel my seat bones which isn't great feeling but probably good to keep me in position.
Oh, last time I rode Boomer we were in arena and he was so responsive. I didn't use any bit at all and he was still smooth as silk! It would be great if I could do that consistently but I don't trust I'll be able to.

Looking back through notes its Always Ramsy was so good! I am glad I'm moving him to better location, he deserves it.
Its funny how quickly I have forgotten various training issues. Ramsy not standing still and now does Every time.

On the 15th I went to McIntosh to watch mounted search and rescue then came home and took Ramsy to park. It was an awesome day.

It doesn't seem like much when I break it down like this but I'm doing the best I can. Its still over 3 rides per week.

Ride Count October
Flurry	4
Ramsy	5
Boomer	5


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

November week 1
Has not started off too good. The weather is gorgeous. I have time. Just not motivated to ride. I see them just not riding. Why? I'd rather sit. so sad.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

November week 1
Has not started off too good. The weather is gorgeous. I have time. Just not motivated to ride. I see them just not riding. Why? I'd rather sit. so sad.
Yay, googling motivation brought me right back to horse forums going to post them.


----------



## kklenk (Jun 2, 2009)

Motivation in Winter:
I love riding by myself. 
I like to hear my horse's breathing, 
focus on my balance in relation to the horse's movement, 
notice the clouds, ponder the passage of water, pay better attention to the condition of pastures. Love it.
Listen to and ride to music
Sometimes I have trouble getting the motivation to get out and ride when I am not currently working with a project. The biggest thing I do is just go.. by the time I get out there and get tacked up I have no idea why I didn't want to go in the first place. I also try to make goals and track my progress so I feel like it is worth my time going out. Even if you are just out on the trails make yourself some goals to work on. Make it fun and don't just go out and drill everything into the ground. Sometimes just relax and have fun.


----------

